

Erlang and Trading Systems - yarapavan
http://groups.google.com/group/erlang-programming/browse_thread/thread/97fe15af680debfc?pli=1

======
gtani
also:

<http://www.maxdama.com/search/label/Automated%20Trading>

[http://groups.google.com/group/thinkerlang/msg/4546b551ef704...](http://groups.google.com/group/thinkerlang/msg/4546b551ef70494d)

